# Point of Interest on aquarium volume capacity



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a what they call a 110 tall tank and with calculating the volume capacity using the inside measurements of the tank where the water actually is in contact with the glass it works out to 92.9 us gallon capacity. If you work it out using outside measurements it's 110.3 gallon. Interesting


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmmm! Very interesting! I'm definitely gonna remember that. The difference is probably minimal in small tanks but in a big tank its a different story!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I worked on swimming pools for many years and that was how I always calculated the volume of the pools. So when I got into this hobby I automatically calculated the tank volume the same way, never understood why tanks were based on the outer measurements. My tank was advertised as a 55 gal , but in reality it only holds 50 gallons of water. Same for my 90 gallon, it only held 80 gallons. So for a tank that has 1/2" glass, the the actual volume of water it holds is aprox. 5 gallons less for every 50 gallons. I really think the tank designers/builders would be smart enough to figure out the actual gallons a tank holds and advertise it properly, especially when a tank has 1/2" glass. Good point to bring up , thanks for posting.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

crazy, so your aquarium is made of like 17 gallons of glass hehe


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

This gets even crazier when people are trying to approximate gallons for medications....never mind that the inside dimensions give you less overall water volume but things like substrate, decorations, etc, will further decrease the actual amount of water you are dealing with. I know more than a few people who have unintentionally overdosed because of these miscalculations.

Lance


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

that is interesting. never would have even thought about that.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

To calculate how much water your decorations/substrate, displace is a fairly simple task.

Get a large rubbermade tub put a bucket large enough to hold your decorations in the bucket in the middle of the tub.

Fill the bucket to the very top.
put the decorations in it.
Remove the bucket with the decorations in it.
Pour the spilled/overflowed water into a container and measure it.

or weigh the bucket before hand and weigh it again with the spillage in it.

1 liter weights 1 KG.

Do the same calculation with the substrate.
Remember you have to wash it anyway before use so you need to get it wet anyway<G>

What it weighs dry will not necessarily be what it displaces due to specific gravity.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> I have a what they call a 110 tall tank and with calculating the volume capacity using the inside measurements of the tank where the water actually is in contact with the glass it works out to 92.9 us gallon capacity. If you work it out using outside measurements it's 110.3 gallon. Interesting


So what you are saying is...your tank is made up of 19.2 gallons of glass ..Now thats impressive ..
..if you want it to sound bigger just use liter's with an outside measurment...if your tell your landlord how big it isn't use imp. gallons...from your inside measurement .


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

mikeike said:


> To calculate how much water your decorations/substrate, displace is a fairly simple task.
> 
> Get a large rubbermade tub put a bucket large enough to hold your decorations in the bucket in the middle of the tub.
> 
> ...


Yep and it depends on density as well ..and water displacement ..( sorry I know little about gravity specificly , other than it involves apples or something ) . I do know tho... that 1 lb bar of gold I wish I had would displace a bit less than than that one 1 lb chunk of styrofoam I do have


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Are you using US gallon or Imperial gallon?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Are you using US gallon or Imperial gallon?


wouldn't matter if it was Imp. US . Lt. or tablespoons  the difference would be the same ..
Most if not all tanks sold in north America are sold as US Gallons as far as I know. 
Heres a great link to play with ...oh and DREAM with 

Quick Calculator for Aquariums

The tanks are manufactured and measured from the outside for ease of manufacturing and to over inflate ..the actual capacity. 
Your 110 gallon tank made of 5/8 glass with a raised bottom might be more like a 80 gallon all said and done  lol..


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

One knowledgeable Aquaman


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes I agree  and did I mention the top of the water is not against glass hmm! LOL, not that I'm trying to be technical ha ha!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

The point about dosing medications is a good one. Also Mike's point about the volume of decorations.

With big things like drift wood, calculation is a little more awkward. I have a piece that probably dispaces 20 to 25 gallons, but is so large I have no convientint way to measure.

Good thread. thanks for the info!


----------



## Landau (Apr 28, 2010)

The water in any external filter will make up some of what your substrate displaces as well.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes the 10 ft of 1 inch hose on my FX5 filter equals .888 gallon 
The filter itself is probably containing another 4 gallons.


----------

